# Problems with creating a new thread in the 'Talking the Talk Forum'



## FreeXenon (Sep 8, 2005)

I tried to submit a new thread and it grinds there for a little while and then I get a blank white page. When I refresh and say OK to the post data it comes up to a page that says a duplicate thread has been submitted in the last 5 minutes and you will be redirected to that page or something like that.

It takes me to the Talking the Talk Forum, but no thread. I go to my profile and look for Threads Started by me and it is not there.

The Title of the thread is :*Short Custom Campaign created for 2 -3 Players (3.5E)*


----------



## Arravis (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm having the same problem in the Rules forum. If I try reposting it, it gives me the "duplicate post" error page. But no post shows anywhere.

I've tried using three different browsers... no luck in any of them. I am on a mac though, if it matters.


----------



## Michael Morris (Sep 8, 2005)

Hmm..  How many users where logged in at the time these errors occured (My first hunch is this is a server load issue, especially if it isn't occuring consistently).


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 8, 2005)

I've hit the submit 2 or three times (bad user... I know). Should we try to resubmit the problem threads?

Thanks!


----------



## Arravis (Sep 8, 2005)

It's not sporatic, it's every single time.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 8, 2005)

Using Firefox's  Javascipt console I get this error twice:

Error: istyles[istyle] has no properties
Source File: http://www.enworld.org/clientscript/vbulletin_editor.js
Line: 96



	elm.style.background = istyles[istyle][0];


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 8, 2005)

At least it seems you have your thread now.  

I tried to post a test thread myself, but Firefox crashed on my before I could hit submit.


----------



## Michael Morris (Sep 8, 2005)

Hmm...  I've seen this problem with the Firefox WYSIWYG editor but not the standard editor so hmm...


----------



## Arravis (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm not using Firefox. I've tried with Safari, Netscape, and Internet Explorer.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 8, 2005)

Same prob with IE, as well...  



			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> At least it seems you have your thread now.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 8, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Same prob with IE, as well...




Here.


----------



## Arravis (Sep 8, 2005)

Ugh this is frustrating... anyone care to post this for me on the Rules forum?


_Title_
Fabricate: the ultimate war-time spell?

_Body_
Can you use the Fabricate spell to turn part of a stone wall fortification into easily moved bricks? Could you use it to turn a wooden palisade into a nice stacks of kindling? Could you use it to essentially demolish a wooden structure by turning it into planks or some such? In a mass-combat battlefield this spell would seem invaluable. Siege engines could be turned into sticks... sticks could be turned into siege engines to help your side. The very ground below you could be turned into a wall, etc. Am I misreading the spell in these examples?

Here is the spell from the SRD for those interested:

*Fabricate:*
Transmutation; Sor/Wiz 5; V, S, M; Casting Time: See text; Range: Close; Target: Up to 10 cu. ft./level; see text; Duration: Instantaneous; Saving Throw: None; Spell Resistance: No
You convert material of one sort into a product that is of the same material. Creatures or magic items cannot be created or transmuted by the fabricate spell. The quality of items made by this spell is commensurate with the quality of material used as the basis for the new fabrication. If you work with a mineral, the target is reduced to 1 cubic foot per level instead of 10 cubic feet.
You must make an appropriate Craft check to fabricate articles requiring a high degree of craftsmanship.
Casting requires 1 round per 10 cubic feet (or 1 cubic foot) of material to be affected by the spell.
Material Component: The original material, which costs the same amount as the raw materials required to craft the item to be created.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 8, 2005)

I'll see if I can, Arravis.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 8, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Here.



Thanks Knight Otu ... Moved Post... 

Very strange.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 8, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I'll see if I can, Arravis.



Unfortunately, I seem to have the same problem. :\


----------



## Arravis (Sep 8, 2005)

It's a disease... I'm spreading it. Sorry Knight Otu!


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 8, 2005)

Hopefully its not as catchy as the Sig Virus.   

Edit: XP Pro: SP2, IE 6: SP2, Firefox 1.06


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 8, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I seem to have the same problem. :\




I just tried to post it for you too Arravis.  I had the same thing happen, white screen with no post making it to the Rules forum.

EDIT: Windows 2K SP4 w/ FireFox 1.0.6


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 8, 2005)

Maybe I can trick the forum...


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 8, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Maybe I can trick the forum...



Not quite, but it's gone life: Here

Everyone, it seems your threads have the best chances to go through if you start them as empty as possible, and edit the content in after submitting. But always try to post normally first.


----------



## Arravis (Sep 8, 2005)

haha! Thank you! Good thinking btw... very zen... empty it and it will post.


----------



## Arravis (Sep 9, 2005)

Damn, the problem is back


----------

